# Devilish Delight had *TRIPLETS*



## royalflushfarm (Nov 11, 2013)

Proud 2 say 1st time Momma Devil did awesome kidding her 1st set of Triplets! 1st was our tiny little doeling weighing in at 5 lbs, 2nd was our big Dowling weighing in at 7lbs & last but not least was our big little buckling weighing in at 12 lbs!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## royalflushfarm (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you! It was her 1st & mine!!!


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

I can't even believe how gorgeous they are!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## royalflushfarm (Nov 11, 2013)

AnnieP said:


> I can't even believe how gorgeous they are!!


They are cute! But we hafta take 1 & brittle feed bc she doesn't have enough 2 take care of all 3! Other than that, all is well, our little boy had 2 be given a BoSe shot bc he isn't really standing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Sooo cute~congrats! well done!


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

Aw!!! TOO CUTE! Congrats!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Congrats they adorable! I'm curios if it's normal to have such weight differences in the kids ? I mean the pic of the two next to each other is crazy! I have only had goats a couple years so just wondering.


----------



## amandaharms8 (Jan 6, 2014)

Awe!!


----------

